# Android Apps vom Google-Play-Store aufs Handy kriegen?



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Neuling was Android-Apps-installieren angeht und möchte mein Handy nun mal mit ein paar Apps (vorallem onboard-Navigation) aufrüsten. Da ich aber mit Google-Play-Store auch keinerlei Erfahrungen bisher habe und mein Handy (mit Android 4.0.4) über keine Datenflatrate verfügt, möchte ich wenn möglich die Apps via PC und dann übers USB-Kabel aufs Handy bringen, geht das, falls ja wie stelle ich das an?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Januar 2014)

Öhm, wie schauts mit W-Lan aus, das sollte doch funtkionieren, oder nicht? Alternativ kannst du dir die Apps auch runterladen, via Datenkabel aufs Handy packen und danach mit Hilfe eines Datei-Managers installieren.


----------



## ronny130286 (4. Januar 2014)

als erstes musst du mal bei Einstellungen(Smartphone Einstellung) => Sicherheit den hacken setzen: Unbekannte Quellen, damit kannst du dann apk's direkt von der SD installieren.

Um die Apps auf den PC zu laden kannst das mal versuchen Play Store im Browser: Apps am PC downloaden - News - CHIP Handy Welt, weis aber nicht ob es geht, würde dir auch ehr die Wlan Methode empfehlen und dann direkt aufs Handy laden,


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2014)

ronny130286 schrieb:


> als erstes musst du mal bei Einstellungen(Smartphone Einstellung) => Sicherheit den hacken setzen: Unbekannte Quellen, damit kannst du dann apk's direkt von der SD installieren.



Ich hab aber oft gelesen, daß man keinesfalls den Haken "unbekannte Quellen" setzen soll, weil es doch eine Schutzbarriere ist, die man damit aushebeln würde, gillt die SD-Karte im Handy denn als unbekannte Quelle?



ronny130286 schrieb:


> Um die Apps auf den PC zu laden kannst das mal versuchen Play Store im Browser: Apps am PC downloaden - News - CHIP Handy Welt, weis aber nicht ob es geht, würde dir auch ehr die Wlan Methode empfehlen und dann direkt aufs Handy laden,



Ich schaue mir mal den Link an.
WLAN hab ich nicht, bzw. müßte es dann erst einrichten und ich halte nichts von WLAN (Sicherheitsfanatiker ). Wenn es per WLAN geht, muß es doch auch irgendwie per Kabel gehen, hoffe ich.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Januar 2014)

Also jede App die nicht direkt aus dem Store aufs Handy geladen wurde, kommt aus unbekannten Quellen, da hilft auch eine SD-Karte nichts


----------



## Betschi (4. Januar 2014)

Solange du nur die Apps installierst, die du vorher via PC aufs Phone geladen hast, kannst du ohne Probleme den Haken setzen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2014)

Achso ok, ich bin dann bei der Installation von der SD ja auch nicht online (oder muß ich das sein?) und kann den Haken danach (bevor ich mit dem Handy online gehe) ja auch wieder entfernen, richtig?

Kann ich eigentlich dann die Apps von der SD auch installieren, wenn das Handy im Flugzeugmodus ist?


----------



## Diaflolo97 (4. Januar 2014)

Fast jedes Android-Handy hat auch nen Modus bei USB-Verbindung bei dem das Internet des PC's benutzt wird. Einfach mal per USB verbinden und ausprobieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2014)

Hab ich noch nie versucht, ich hab ein Mobistel Cynus T1, weiß Du ob es das auch kann?
Falls ja, wie/was muß ich einstellen damit es geht?


----------



## ronny130286 (4. Januar 2014)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber oft gelesen, daß man keinesfalls den Haken "unbekannte Quellen" setzen soll, weil es doch eine Schutzbarriere ist, die man damit aushebeln würde, gillt die SD-Karte im Handy denn als unbekannte Quelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also, was zum Thema Gefahr: Jede App hat Berechtigungen, die sie beim installieren auch extra nochmal anzeigt, jedem muss klar sein das wenn er dies bestätigt, auch demnach die Freigaben erteilt, dabei spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle wo die App herkommt. Meist wird vor solchen Apps gewarnt die aus irgendwelchen Foren oder von "komischen Webseiten" stammen, da diese modifiziert sein könnten. Wenn man aber die App aus dem Googlestore lädt kann man zwar nicht zu 100% ausschließen das die App unschädlich ist (schwarze Schafe gibt es immer), aber es ist zumindest sicher als die Apps woanders her zu beziehen.



Betschi schrieb:


> Solange du nur die Apps installierst, die du vorher via PC aufs Phone geladen hast, kannst du ohne Probleme den Haken setzen.


ansonsten so wie Betschi schrieb


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke, ich werds dann wohl so machen mittels USB aufs Handy schieben, dann den Haken setzen und dann installieren, anschließend den Haken sofort wieder entfernen.
Ich werd nur Apps aus dem Google Play Store runterladen und auch dort nur welche mit sehr guten Nutzerbewertungen, außerdem gibts da wohl noch eine Art Zertifikat mit "top Anbieter" oder ähnlich, auch darauf werd ich achten. Eigentlich brauche ich nur eine gute onboard-Navi, die nach Kartendownload ohne Internetverbindung funktioniert und vielleicht noch eine Wetter und Nachrichten App, ansonsten vermisse ich bei meinem Androiden die Stopuhr, wäre nicht schlecht die zu haben, vielleicht brauche ich dafür auch eine App?


----------



## ronny130286 (5. Januar 2014)

Stoppuhr: ist enthalten nur etwas "versteckt" wenn du im Menü auf Uhr gehst und dann nach linke/recht wischt kannst umstellen zwischen Wecker Countdown und Stoppuhr  

beim Nachrichten App und Wetter App brauchst aber eine Kommunikation mit dem Internet, da die Apps immer neue Wetterdaten bzw. Nachtichten runterladen


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich bekomme das mit der Stoppuhr nicht hin! 
Meinst Du unter Widgets oder unter Apps auf die Uhr klicken?
Wenn ich drauf gehe, bringt wischen nach links oder rechts nichts, das schaltet nur den Bildschirm weiter auf andere Widgets bzw. Apps, wenn ich draufklicke kann ich die Uhr auf dem Desktop ablegen, was anderes hab ich bisher nicht geschafft.


----------



## ronny130286 (6. Januar 2014)

nicht bei dem Widget, sondern bei der App, dort geht es bei mir


----------



## Heretic (6. Januar 2014)

Du könntest alternativ einmal etwas Geld investieren für einen Router/AccesPoint...

Wenn du nen Inet anschluss hast. An dem mehrere Lan Anschlüsse sind reicht sowas: TP-Link TL-WA801ND Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder für den Selben Preis gleich nen ganzen Router...: TP-Link TL-WR841N Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

dann haste für alles WLAN und kannst zuhause mitm Handy schön fix surfen, Runterladen usw.

Was die sicherheit von Wlan angeht ist das auch immer ne Frage , was man damit tut.
Nimm die sicherste aktuell mögliche Verschlüsslung (müsste WPA2 sein) , 16 stelliges PW (brauchste ja ehh nur einmal an deinem Handy) und im Router die Einstellung wählen " keine Neuen Geräte erlauben ".

So ist es schon schwer das Wlan zu knacken. Wenns doch einer schaft , tja der weis was er tut , der wäre auch übers Kabel reingekommen....

Aber will jetzt nicht ausschweifen. Ist nur ne Vorschlag.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Januar 2014)

ronny130286 schrieb:


> nicht bei dem Widget, sondern bei der App, dort geht es bei mir


 
Ich habs immer und immer wieder probiert, auf das Uhrsymbol (bei den Apps) zu drücken und dann zu den Seiten oder oben und unten zu wischen, da passiert solange nichts, bis ich zuerst das Symbol ausgewählt habe und dann kann ichs nur auf dem Desktop hin- und herschieben, mehr leider nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Du tippst nur ganz kurz drauf und dann geht nicht die "Uhr-App" auf? (Dann stimmt irgendwas nicht)
Wenn doch einmal von rechts nach links wischen. Da ist die Stoppuhr.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Januar 2014)

Entweder er erkennt das kurze drauf tippen nicht und blättert die Bildschirmseite nach links oder rechts wenn ich drüberstreiche, oder wenn ich davor länger drauf drücke kann ich die Uhr verschieben, was anderes scheint nicht zu gehen.


----------



## ronny130286 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gerade nochmal gegoogle, es kann sein das bei Android 4.0.4 diese Funktion in der Uhr nicht enthalten war, kann es aber auch nur von google her ableiten da ich kein Gerät habe mit der 4.0.4 => habe nur neuer Firmewaren


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte ja auch auf *Jelly Bean *updaten, aber ich finde da bei meinem Handyhersteller nur ein Zip-File, ohne digitale Signatur oder ähnliches und kann es auch nicht über eine verschlüsselte Verbindung runterladen, irgendwie bin ich da etwas mißtrauisch.
Außerdem müßte ich dann wohl wieder alles auf Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzen und danach neu einstellen, worauf ich keine Lust habe. Ich würde das nur machen, wenn Jelly Bean mehr Sicherheit fürs Handy im Internet oder mit Apps gegenüber 4.0.4 bieten könnte, aber solche Infos hab ich bisher nirgends gefunden.


----------



## ronny130286 (8. Januar 2014)

Was hast du den überhaupt für ein Gerät? Wenn du normal ein *Update* machst von 4.0.4 auf Jellybean dann sollte eigentlich nichts verloren gehen, anders sieht es aus wenn du zb. beim samsung die Firemware mit Odin flashen tust dann ist alles bei 0


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Tim36 schrieb:


> WLAN hab ich nicht, bzw. müßte es dann erst einrichten und ich halte nichts von WLAN (Sicherheitsfanatiker ).


 LOOL und dann ein Smartphone kaufen   

sorry, der musste sein 


Kannst Du das nicht dann bei einem Kumpel machen, der WLAN hat? Ein Update kann man im Zweifel wiederum am besten vom PC ziehen, der im Netz hängt. Also: per USB an den PC, idR dann noch die Software fürs Handy installieren und den Anweisungen folgen.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Januar 2014)

WLAN kann man auch an den routern nach belieben wieder deaktivieren

sicherheitsfanatiker, dann dect telefone weg und wählscheibengerät, smartphone weg und wieder schönes altes nokia kannst ja snake dann spielen


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2014)

_Sicherheitsfanatiker_ bezog sich auf Kostenkontrolle, darum hab ich Prepaid und will nie wieder einen Handyvertrag mit Abbuchung.

WLAN hat mich nie überzeugt, wie soll es denn auch so sicher sein wie ein Kabelnetzwerk? 
Es gab ja nun wirklich viele schlimme Geschichten bzw. Fälle wo WLANs mißbraucht wurden um unrechtes zu tun, um das zu erkennen muß man ja noch lange kein Sicherheitsfanatiker sein.


----------



## Heretic (9. Januar 2014)

Tim36 schrieb:


> _Sicherheitsfanatiker_ bezog sich auf Kostenkontrolle, darum hab ich Prepaid und will nie wieder einen Handyvertrag mit Abbuchung.



Auch mit einem Prepaid Tarif kann man in die Kostenfalle kommen. alles schon erlebt...



Tim36 schrieb:


> WLAN hat mich nie überzeugt, wie soll es denn auch so sicher sein wie ein Kabelnetzwerk?
> Es gab ja nun wirklich viele schlimme Geschichten bzw. Fälle wo WLANs mißbraucht wurden um unrechtes zu tun, um das zu erkennen muß man ja noch lange kein Sicherheitsfanatiker sein.



Da hast du recht. Aber in viele Fällen sind die dinger auch unzureichend geschütz worden.

Es ist alles eine Frage der Nutzung und instanthaltung. Wenn du nicht aufpasst kann ein Kabelnetz ganauso leicht geknackt werden. Dafür brauchste nur die Falsche Webseite ansteurn.

Ansonsten kannst du das Wlan ja auch nach dem Einrichten mit einem einfachen Knopfdruck wieder deaktivieren.
Solltest du es wieder brauchen machst du es wieder an.
Wenns nicht an ist kanns auch nicht geknackt werden. Und für die paar Min in der das Wlan dann an ist , ist die wahrscheinlichkeit wohl eher gering das da jemand gerade nach knackbaren Wlans sucht und deins findet....

Wo und in welchen Verhältnissen lebst du eigendlich ? Großstadt viele Leute in der umgebung oder eher Einzelhaus usw.
Solltest du z.B Etwas abseit wohnen und nur sehr wenig nachbarn hast. Fällt das auch wieder mehr auf , wenn aufeinmal jemand mit nem Lappi vor der Tür steht und das Wlan knackt.
Soooo eine extreme reichweite haben die Dinger ja schließlich auch nicht.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Stoppuhr: Soweit ich mich erinnere war zumindest in Android Version 2.3.7 noch immer keine interne Stoppuhr / Countdown etc. enthalten, auf einem im Haushalt existierenden Motorola RAZRi welches zum Release mit Android 4.0.4 lief ebenfalls nicht.
 Ich habe mir damals aus besagten Gründen diese App auf meinem ViewSonic V350 installiert: StopWatch & Timer

 Solltest du dich doch einmal dazu durchringen dir zu Hause ein WLAN aufzubauen, welches bei korrekter Verschlüsselung auch kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen muss, kannst du die Apps auch bequem vom PC via Browser im Play Store begutachten und von dort aus einen Installationsbefehl an dein Smartphone senden. Ich finde diese Methode zum längerem und ruhigem stöbern durchaus angenehmer als mit dem Smartphone durch den Play Store zu wandern (Displaygröße).

 Zur Synchronisation / zum Zugriff auf dein Smartphone via PC kann ich das Programm MyPhoneExplorer empfehlen (Beschreibung lesen). Ich habe dieses bereits vor Jahren mit meinem alten SonyEricsson verwendet, wofür es ursprünglich auch einmal entwickelt wurde. Das Programm bietet ohne große Hürden einen komfortablen Zugriff auf dein Adressbuch, SMS / MMS, Kalender, Notizen sowie internen als auch externen Speicher des damit verbundenen Endgeräts. Die Verbindung zum PC kann per USB-Kabel, WLAN oder auch Bluetooth hergestellt werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2014)

Heretic schrieb:


> Auch mit einem Prepaid Tarif kann man in die Kostenfalle kommen. alles schon erlebt...



Man sollte halt kein Pseudo-Prepaid nehmen, sondern eins mit voller Kostenkontrolle, damit wirbt der Anbieter meiner Wahl extra.
Sinn des echten Prepaid ist es ja eben, die Kosten vorab zu bezahlen und dann nicht ins Minus gehen zu können, sicherlich wurde das unter anderem für Minderjährige erfunden, deren Eltern nicht riskieren wollen, daß sie nachher eine hohe Rechnung für Telefonate oder Onlinegebühren bezahlen müssen.



Heretic schrieb:


> [...] Wo und in welchen Verhältnissen lebst du eigendlich ? Großstadt viele Leute in der umgebung oder eher Einzelhaus usw.
> Solltest du z.B Etwas abseit wohnen und nur sehr wenig nachbarn hast. Fällt das auch wieder mehr auf , wenn aufeinmal jemand mit nem Lappi vor der Tür steht und das Wlan knackt.
> Soooo eine extreme reichweite haben die Dinger ja schließlich auch nicht.


 
Großstadt, hier wimmelt es nur so von Autos, die überall parken und rund um mich herum sind Wohnungen.


----------



## Heretic (10. Januar 2014)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Großstadt, hier wimmelt es nur so von Autos, die überall parken und rund um mich herum sind Wohnungen.


 
Dann kannst du dein Wlan signal begrenzen. Sodass du nur im Bereich von wenigen Metern empfang hast.
Zusätzlich per Button an und aus machen.

Mehr sicherheit geht nicht. Aber Letztlich entscheiden muss du.

Ich weis hört sich jetzt alles so an als wollen wir dich perdu überreden. Aber ich kenne das aus eigener erfahrung (Berate viele Freunde und Bekannte) und du bist mit diesen Gedanken nicht alleine. Jedoch würde ich mir zu viele Gedanken machen. Irgendwo zerstört das auch ein wenig Lebensqualität. Dann dürfte man nichtmal mehr ne Handy benutzen. Das ist , wie wir gesehen haben , genauso knackbar wie alles andere.
Nur solange du nichts von interesse hast. Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering , dass was passiert.

MfG Heretic

ps: bzgl Prepaid kostenfalle: Auch bei richtigen Prepaid sind die eingezahlten 15 Euro schnell weg. Zwar nicht so viel wie beim Vertrag aber 15 Euro ist auch Geld. Wie gesagt alles schon erlebt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2014)

Man kann das WLAN auch so konfigurieren das jemand eben den Schlüssel braucht um zu surfen und als zweite Sicherheit das man denjenigen im Router zusätzlich freischalten muss.
Zusätzlich kann man das WLAN bei nicht Verwendung abschalten.
Es gibt ein Haufen Cafes und was weiß ich wo man Gratis surfen kann da wird sich keiner mehr die mühe machen und ein 16stelligen Schlüssel knacken.
Dann gibt's wenn man bissel durch die Gegend fährt immer wieder ungesicherte Netzwerke.
Man kann sich auch echt zu viel Gedanken um nichts machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hab schon eine Möglichkeit gefunden, wo ich ins WLAN kann, außerdem hab ich mal mein Cynus T1 von Android 4.0.4 auf 4.1.1 geupdatet, damit sollte es auch schon etwas sicherer sein.
Soviel Sorgen mache ich mir da auch nicht, es geht nur eben darum, daß ich bei mir zu Hause kein WLAN will, für das ich dann verantwortlich wäre. 
Allerdings kann ich auch nicht ausschließen, daß ich in paar Jahren nicht doch zu Hause eines einrichte, wenn ich mich damit vorher gründlicher beschäftigt habe und vielleicht mal einen Table-PC haben sollte.


----------



## ronny130286 (11. Januar 2014)

Sieh es mal so => Sicherheit hin oder her wenn jemand deine Daten haben will dann kommt er auch so ran  

beste Beispiel NSA Skandal, dort soll es sogar (angeblich) schon Hardwaremodifikationen (Monitorkabel, Fesplattenfirmewaremods, modifizierte Netzwerktecknik .... un das schon im Auslieferungszustand) geben die Daten versende ohne das du was machen kannst, wenn man dann noch Namen der Firmen ließ die es betreffen soll, na dann Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Januar 2014)

Tja, gegen sowas ist man machtlos, keine Frage. Damit beschäftige ich mich darum auch garnicht erst, weil es sinnlos ist.
Ich versuche nur die normalen Risiken so gering wie möglich zu halten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Außerdem bin ich oft auch einfach zu faul dazu, mich in neue Dinge (wie z.B. sichere WLAN-Konfiguration) einzuarbeiten, und wenn ich das nicht tue, kann ich auch kein WLAN betreiben. Mein Kabelnetzwerk ist bestimmt recht sicher, damit hab ich mich über die Jahre schon mehr beschäftigt. Was aber wie gesagt nicht heißen soll, daß ich ewig ohne WLAN leben will, vielleicht überleg ich es mir in ein paar Jahren ja doch anders.

Was mich aber ärgert ist, daß es anscheinend nicht möglich ist das Smartphone über Kabel so anzusteuern wie über WLAN, was das installieren der Apps angeht.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (29. Januar 2014)

Ein noch recht aktuelles Urteil des BGH zum Thema Verantwortlichkeit bei Anschlüssen bzw. deren Zugänglichkeit. Nur zur Info: Klick


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2014)

Naja, aber selbst die halben Verfahrenskosten tragen zu müssen und der ganze Streß, den so ein Verfahren mit sich bringt, das wäre nichts für mich. 
Da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Intel22nm (30. Januar 2014)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Ich versuche nur die normalen Risiken so gering wie möglich zu halten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Außerdem bin ich oft auch einfach zu faul dazu, mich in neue Dinge (wie z.B. sichere WLAN-Konfiguration) einzuarbeiten, und wenn ich das nicht tue, kann ich auch kein WLAN betreiben. Mein Kabelnetzwerk ist bestimmt recht sicher, damit hab ich mich über die Jahre schon mehr beschäftigt. Was aber wie gesagt nicht heißen soll, daß ich ewig ohne WLAN leben will, vielleicht überleg ich es mir in ein paar Jahren ja doch anders.
> 
> Was mich aber ärgert ist, daß es anscheinend nicht möglich ist das Smartphone über Kabel so anzusteuern wie über WLAN, was das installieren der Apps angeht.



Android ist grundsätzlich kein sicheres Betriebssystem, du fürchtest offenbar beim WLAN Gefahr aus der unmittelbaren Funk-Umgebung. Da hilft ein sicheres Passwort ! Zumindest was den Verbindungsweg und fremdes Login angeht, die übertragenen Inhalte sehe ich als vornehmliches Sicherheitsrisiko statt des Funkverkehrs. WLAN lässt sich heutzutage so easy absichern, die Oberflächen zur Bedienung sind schon so komfortabel, da würde ich niemals noch Jahre warten, worauf ?

apk Dateien lassen sich bei mir über USB (Kabel) wie Bluetooth (Funk) übertragen, das kann man gezielt für eine einmalige Installation an wie danach wieder ausschalten. Ebenfalls kein grundsätzliches Einfallstor für Schadsoftware. Es gehört jedoch etwas *Disziplin beim Installieren* dazu.

Bluetooth halte ich ebenfalls für sicher genug, solange man die Verbindung nach der Übertragung wieder beendet, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass die Kennwörter bzw. Zahlenkombination zu simpel gestrickt sind, als dass es einen echten Schutz darstellt. WLAN hingegen lässt sich über die Routersteuerung auf die bekannten WLAN Geräte beschränken, d.h. man verbindet einmalig die eigenen Geräte und macht dann den Sack zu. Dann ist man zuhause "ziemlich sicher", die Passwörter regelmäßig zu ändern sollte kein Fehler sein. Weil die Crack-Leistung der Hardware ständig zunimmt.

Sicherheit ist eine Kette von Gliedern, die fängt beim Benutzer an über dessen Wahl der Verschlüsselung und der Qualität der Passwörter. WLAN ist doch nur ein Übertragungsweg von vielen, noch dazu ein ziemlich ausgereifter. Ausser man kauft sich Uralt Hardware, die keine moderne Verschlüsselung beherrscht.

Was die Beweislast bei fremdem WLAN Zugriff angeht, dazu hatte ich mir anfangs in der Fritz!Box einfach sämtliche Verbindungsdaten an einen sicheren eMail Account zuschicken lassen, und selbstverständlich muss ein Router mit Passwort abgesichert sein.

Zurück zum Smartphone, das ist von der Konzeption ein Funktelefon, logisch dass es auf Funknetze ausgelegt ist, mit meinen ersten Handies hatte ich noch Infrarot Funk genutzt, weil die Kabelschnittstellen Sonderzubehör waren, das war vor USB fähigen Modellen. Und es war ein Elend mit IR zu synchronisieren wegen der Verbindungsinstabilität, ja keine Bewegung machen.

Warum fange ich mit der Vorzeit an, wenn ich doch *pro WLAN* werben will ?! Mit deiner Ablehnung schließt du dich selber aus, das hat nichts mit Sicherheitsfragen zu tun, diese Dinge lernt man in Minuten. Du investiert etwas Zeit und gewinnst ein Vielfaches davon, statt Frickelei mit kurzen Kabeln und geringen Übertragungsraten. 

Oft vergessen in der USB Diskussion: das häufige An- und Abstecken verbraucht die Steckplätze, ob Smartphone oder Notebooks, sie werden locker bis hin zur Unbrauchbarkeit, ich empfehle deshalb Adapter bzw. Verlängerungskabel zu verwenden, wo es sinnvoll ist (v.a. am Mainboard stecken lassen und dort in den Adapter statt an den Ausgängen einzustecken).

Ich nutze USB beim Smartphone per Mediengerät MTP (siehe Android > filetransfer), ohne Mac sondern rein über Windows am PC. Ermöglicht Zugriff auf viele Speicherordner auf dem Smartphone, von dort verschiebt man ggf. mit der App TotalCommander.

Aufpassen muss man stets bei Sicherheitseinstellungen über UPnP, sonst greift das Smartphone über USB Verbindung auf den PC und so über ggf. Ethernet auf den Router zu, öffnet Ports usw. Daher ist USB kein Garant für mehr Sicherheit, sondern kann zum Sicherheitsrisiko über Mobilfunknetz > App > Smartphone > USB > Router werden.

Sicherheit verstehe ich demnach umfassend, welche Verschlüsselungsverfahren die sichersten bei gegebener Hardware sind, wie man relativ leicht hinreichend sichere Passwörter generiert und wo man ggf. abschotten muss beim "Infektionsherd Smartphone" bei Integration ins Heimnetzwerk, das sind Dinge die man m.M. keinesfalls Jahre hinausschieben sollte. Für WLAN gibt es m.E. deutlich mehr Analyse-Tools als etwa für eine USB Verbindung.

Doch ich respektiere selbstverständlich deine Haltung. Nur ich kann mir so eine Luxuseinstellung beruflich wie privat leider nicht leisten, besser man hat bruchstückhaft Grundlagen und lernt schrittweise dazu als später ohne Grundstock an KnowHow dazustehen.

Viel Glück + Erfolg mit den App Installationen !


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2014)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Android ist grundsätzlich kein sicheres Betriebssystem, du fürchtest offenbar beim WLAN Gefahr aus der unmittelbaren Funk-Umgebung. Da hilft ein sicheres Passwort !



Eigentlich dachte ich Android sei von Natur aus relativ sicher, weil es ja angeblich auf Linux basiert und soweit ich weiß die Apps in einer Art Sandbox-Umgebung laufen. Natürlich sollte man sein Smartphone nicht rooten, wenn man auf Sicherheit viel wert legt. 



Intel22nm schrieb:


> [...] Aufpassen muss man stets bei Sicherheitseinstellungen über UPnP, sonst greift das Smartphone über USB Verbindung auf den PC und so über ggf. Ethernet auf den Router zu, öffnet Ports usw. Daher ist USB kein Garant für mehr Sicherheit, sondern kann zum Sicherheitsrisiko über Mobilfunknetz > App > Smartphone > USB > Router werden.



Wie soll es denn auf den Router zugreifen und da Ports öffnen, wenn der passwortgeschützt ist?
Oder meintest Du einfach nur, daß das Smartphone selbst Dienste ins Internet anbietet?



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Sicherheit verstehe ich demnach umfassend, welche Verschlüsselungsverfahren die sichersten bei gegebener Hardware sind, wie man relativ leicht hinreichend sichere Passwörter generiert und wo man ggf. abschotten muss beim "Infektionsherd Smartphone" bei Integration ins Heimnetzwerk, das sind Dinge die man m.M. keinesfalls Jahre hinausschieben sollte. Für WLAN gibt es m.E. deutlich mehr Analyse-Tools als etwa für eine USB Verbindung.
> 
> Doch ich respektiere selbstverständlich deine Haltung. Nur ich kann mir so eine Luxuseinstellung beruflich wie privat leider nicht leisten, besser man hat bruchstückhaft Grundlagen und lernt schrittweise dazu als später ohne Grundstock an KnowHow dazustehen.
> 
> Viel Glück + Erfolg mit den App Installationen !


 
Danke, naja ich hab die Möglichkeit bei meinen Eltern ins WLAN zu gehen, dort wird es ab und an genutzt und so brauche ich nicht mein eigenes WLAN abzusichern bzw. einzurichten, wobei das vermutlich auch nicht viel Arbeit wäre, weil es ja soweit ich weiß per default schon verschlüsselt ist.
Zuhause brauche ich WLAN aber echt nicht, ich habe zwei aktuelle PCs und einen Reserve-PC, alle kann ich bequem am LAN betreiben und habe eine stabile, 50 MBit schnelle und sichere Verbindung, in die sich sicherlich rein technisch bedingt keiner so leicht einklinken kann wie in ein WLAN, selbst wenns verschlüsselt ist, was heute ja wohl eher standard sein dürfte.

Es gibt halt außer der APP-Installation absolut kein Grund für mich zu Hause mit dem Smartphone ins Internet zu gehen.

MfG. Tim


----------



## AchtBit (31. Januar 2014)

Sende dir halt einfach die Installationsdaten per E-mail ans Telefon. Die Konnektivität ist doch derart vielfälltig. Ich kann Daten sogar im Kreisverkehr rumschicken. Runterladen und Installieren mit Bluestacks, dann mit Bluestacks ein Backup machen und das auf ne Cloud schicken und mit dem Telefon von der Cloud runterholen. Das lustige daran ist mein Telefon ist als Modem mein Internetzugang am PC.  Ein perfekter Kreisverkehr


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Januar 2014)

Wozu dann überhaupt ein Smartphone wenn du es nur zu einem Zehntel nutzen willst? Ohne Internet macht's doch gar keinen Spaß.


----------



## Intel22nm (31. Januar 2014)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Wie soll es denn auf den Router zugreifen und da Ports öffnen, wenn der passwortgeschützt ist?
> Oder meintest Du einfach nur, daß das Smartphone selbst Dienste ins Internet anbietet?



Nein, das von mir angesprochene Thema war UPnP, siehe wikipedia, du wolltest doch vom Smartphone per USB an den PC ? Der mit einem Ethernet-Netzwerk am Router hängt ? Lies da mal bzw. suche das Thema im Zusammenhang mit Sicherheit über eine Suchmaschine.

Mir ging es darum, dich zu sensibilisieren im Zusammenhang mit der angeblich sicheren Verbindung über USB. Es gibt Apps, die über die offene UPnP Verbindungen Ports öffnen können, die wiederum ... und so weiter.


----------

